
Intel kept in the dark over Nokia’s MeeGo plans; operators reject first device - solipsist
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/02/12/intel-kept-in-the-dark-over-nokia’s-meego-plans-operators-reject-first-device/
======
jl6
> The problem, says our source, is in relation to the "flimsy" hardware
> keyboard mechanism, which fell short of operator standards.

It surprises me that operators would have such strict standards, given the
junk I've seen them try to sell over the years. Maybe they are learning? I'd
love to see other designs that have been rejected before hitting the market.

~~~
wmf
Given that this phone was supposed to be at the top of Nokia's product line
(~$530), maybe the carriers have higher expectations.

------
rfugger
So Intel chooses Linux for its mobile devices, and Microsoft takes revenge by
poaching its mobile partner?

------
pvdm
Doesn't surprise me. Intel consider the ARM as a gnat on their x86 empire.
Sold off their ARM division to Marvell. They will reap what they sown.
Smartphones are the new PC.

------
lsc
This makes me sad. Of course, if the thing really did have a keyboard that
wasn't up to Nokia standards I wouldn't want it anyhow; a nice keyboard, for
me, is the primary reason to go with nokia hardware.

------
joe_the_user
The infuriating thing about this is that from the moment Nokia decided to
"change directions", they had an incentive to see this project ... fail.

And that moment was sometime earlier than today.

